# PFC200 Mailversand



## sash583 (2 März 2017)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob der Mailversand über den PFC200 möglich ist. Für Codesys scheint es eine Bibliothek zu geben. Im E!Cockpit habe ich so etwas aber nicht gefunden. Gibt es das nicht?


----------



## Otwin (2 März 2017)

Soll in eCockpit mit dem nächsten update kommen, welches noch im März erscheinen soll.


----------



## sash583 (2 März 2017)

Danke für die prompte Antwort!!!!!


----------



## .:WAGO::0100153:. (2 März 2017)

Hallo sash583,

Mailversand mit e!cockpit kommt mit den neuen Release, welches in den nächsten Tagen kommt. Die entsprechende Bibliothek heißt WagoAppMail.


----------



## r.kluth (4 März 2017)

Du kannst den email-Versand auch über den FB smpt_client aus der Oscat-Network Lib realisieren.
Das geht problemlos. Jedoch musst Du einen Anbierter wählen der beim Versand nicht verschlüsselt.
Ich habe den Anbieter  smpt-mail genommen. 
Läuft ohne Probleme auch mit Datenanhängen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## sash583 (9 März 2017)

So wunderbar! Das Update ist installiert und FbSendMail in das Programm eingebunden. Wenn ich mich zu meinem testweise eingerichteten hMailServer ohne große encryption verbinde, klappt alles wunderbar. Versuche ich das zu einem der üblichen Online-Dienste (Outlook, Web.de) werde ich immer vom Server abgewiesen. Folgende Fehlermeldung kommt dann meistens. "The remote sever denied curl to login" manchmal auch "Falied sending data to network" (oder so ähnlich). Habe nun schon alles durchprobiert. Mit den SSL-Optionen konnte ich nicht wirklich experimentieren, da ich dort immer eine Fehlermeldung bekomme, wenn ich sie versuche zu setzen.

Hat jemand einen Hinweis für mich??


----------



## Otwin (9 März 2017)

Ja, das Problem hatte ich gestern auch.
Du brauchst das Firmwareupdate auf FW09, dann gehts.
Dann kannst du die SSL-Optionen anlegen, wie in der Hilfe beschrieben und der Fehler ist weg.

Gruß
Otwin


----------



## sash583 (9 März 2017)

Danke Otwin für die Antwort. Nun ist das Problem, auf dem Controller ist die FW9 drauf. Muss das im E!Cockpit auch noch irgendwo ergänzt werden? Ich habe zwar schon Updates gemacht, aber vielleicht übersehe ich ja was.


----------



## Otwin (9 März 2017)

So hat der Test bei mir funktioniert.
Hast du dein Projekt auch auf den neuesten Stand aktualisiert?


----------



## .:WAGO::0100153:. (10 März 2017)

Hallo sash583,

bei Web.de oder auch anderen Anbietern, muss leider noch freigeschaltet werden, dass dritte Anbieter von deinem Konto E-Mails verschicken dürfen. Dieses ist in der Regel nur ein Haken setzen. Danach sollte es funktionieren


----------



## sash583 (10 März 2017)

Ja wenn ich auf Projekt aktualisieren gehe, ist bereits alles  aktualisiert. Die SSL-Optionen kann ich trotzdem nicht setzen, da kommt  immernoch der Fehler mit BOOL kann nicht in WagoTypesCurl.....  konvertiert werden. Freigeschaltet sind die Accounts. Irgendwas ist hier  komisch!!


----------



## sash583 (10 März 2017)

Ok ich glaube es lag noch am Passwort. Gewisse zeichen wurden natürlich anders interpretiert, als sie sollten. Hätte man drauf kommen können. Scheint jetzt zu funktionieren.


----------



## Lex (14 März 2017)

Hallo alle zusammen,

also ich habe es bei mir auch zum Testen mal versuchen wollen. 
Habe mir die neue FW(09) draufgespielt über die SD-Karte bei meiner Wago 750-8204 (PFC200). Ebenso habe ich die neue Version von e!COCKPIT v1.3. 
Wenn ich nun manuell ein TRUE Signal auf "xTrigger" setze, schaltet der Ausgang "xBusy" auf TRUE (xError ist in diesem Moment dann FALSE). Nach ca. 10 Sek schaltet alles Automatisch auf folgende Werte:

Eingänge:       xTrigger  -->  FALSE 

Ausgänge:      xBusy     -->  FALSE
                      xError    -->   TRUE




Ich habe keine Email empfangen. Habe auch die Sache vom Wago Support in dem es um die Freischaltung von "dritter" geht für einen "Gmail Account" im Internet durchsucht. Habe die jeweiligen Anweisungen befolgt. 
Folgende Anweisungen wurden im Gmail Account geändert:

- POP und IMAP Aktiviert
- Zugriff weniger sicherer Apps auf Ihr Konto zulassen

Zusätzlich wollte ich fragen ob die Ports im Router für die Controller-IP freigegeben werden müssen?

- TLS (587)
- SSL (465)

Dies ist jedoch bei mir ebenfalls gemacht worden und ohne Erfolg.
Wenn eine neue Firmware auf den Controller daraufgespielt wird, muss die SD Karte Permanent drin stecken bleiben? Da wenn ich diese entferne ich wieder meine alter FW(08 ) habe.

P.S.: Bin für andere Email Provider selbstverständlich offen, würde se jedoch gerne mit Gmail versuchen. Falls andere Provider funktionieren bitte ich um eine kurze Anleitung was beachtet werden muss.

Gruß Lex


----------



## dingo (15 März 2017)

Hallo Lex,

Damit der Controller mit der neuen Firmware ohne SD- Karte bootet, muss über die WBM- Oberfläche die FW von der SD- Karte auf den Controller kopiert werden:



MfG aus OWL


----------



## sash583 (15 März 2017)

Die Ports müssen im Router nicht geöffnet werden. Das gilt nur für eingehende Verbindungen, wenn also bei dir ein Mail-Server stehen würde und sich jemand zu diesem verbinden möchte. 

Die gleichen Probleme hatte ich leider auch am Anfang, kann aber keine wirkliche Empfehlung geben, diese abzustellen. Irgendwie ging es dann irgendwann mal. Bei mir geht der Mailversand zwar inzwischen. Dafür habe ich Laufzeitprobleme bekommen. Die hatte ich schon mal beim letzten Update. Wie ich das damals gelöst habe, muss ich auerstmal wieder rausfinden


----------



## Otwin (15 März 2017)

Hi,
bei mir lags an dem Wert in eEncryption. Mit STARTTLS hatte ich den gleichen Fehler, wie oben beschrieben.
Ob das bei gmail auch hilft, kann ich aber nicht sagen.

@sash583
Wie haben sich denn diese Laufzeitprobleme geäussert?
Ich hatte am WE nämlich auch Probleme, nachdem ich mail und enocean implantiert hatte, konnte ich die Aplikation nichmal mehr starten.
Gelobt sei das Backup!

Gruß
Otwin


----------



## sash583 (15 März 2017)

@ Otwin
Alles war irgendwie verzögert. Viele Netzwerkfunktionsbausteine liefen mit Programmstart nicht und funktionieren gefühlt erst nach 5 Minuten. Sehr eigenartig. Ich hatte das schon beim letzten Update. Gerade bin ich dabei ein neues Projekt aufzubauen und alle Einträge (POUs, GVL, Persistene Variablen, etc.) per Copy & Paste in das neue Projekt zu kopieren. Ich bilde mir ein, dass das zur Lösung geführt hat beim letzten Mal. Was anderes fällt mir gerade nicht ein.

Grüße


----------



## Lex (15 März 2017)

@dingo:

Habe es damals so mit der Firmware gemacht. Jedoch wenn ich die SD- Karte entferne besitze ich wieder die alte Version. Habe diesen Vorgang auch extra zwei mal durchgeführt weil ich mir nicht sicher war ob es erfolgreich beim ersten mal war. Kommt eventuell am Schluss eine Meldung ob der Vorgang abgeschlossen ist? Oder verschwindet einfach nur der Ladebalken irgendwann? 

Das mit dem eEncryption werde ich versuchen.

Danke schon mal an alle.


----------



## sash583 (15 März 2017)

Hallo Lex

Über das Web Based Management / Administrations – Menü / Create Image // Create  bootable image von active Partition (SD)  // Start Copy ausführen


----------



## Lex (15 März 2017)

@sash583:

Genau so hatte ich eschon auch gemacht. Jedoch funktioniert dies nur so lange die SD-KARTE drine bleibt. ;-(

[EDIT]

Habe es geschafft eine Email zu versenden!

Folgendes muss eingestellt werden für Gmail:

- Zugriff weniger sicherer Apps auf Ihr Konto zulassen
- Eingang "eEncryption muss auf "eSMTPS" gestellt werden

[EDIT]


----------



## gumi (20 März 2018)

*gmx server smtp problem*

Hallo Leute, 
bringe es nicht fertig ein Mail mit der Lib WagoAppMail  zu verschicken. 
-Hardware PFC 750-8101 e!cockpit FW(11)
-Ausgang springt von Busy auf Error. (Error Discription dann 'Protocoll not supported')
-In gmx habe ich das Häkchen für Zugriff erlauben gesetzt.
-DNS wird ausgefüht.
-habe es mit Port 587 und StartTLS sowie 465 und SSL versucht. (Muss hier etwas bei typSSL Options verändert werden?)



Danke für eure Hilfe 
lg gumi


----------



## .:WAGO::0100153:. (21 März 2018)

Hallo Gumi,

könntest du dich mit diesem speziellen Fall bitte an den Wago-Support wenden, damit wir dieses genauer besprechen können, um den Fehler auf die Spur zu kommen.


----------



## gumi (26 März 2018)

Zur Info.

Das Problem lag bei mir in der FW(11).Fehlermeldung war 'Protocol not supported'
 Habe ein Update bekommen Problem ist nun gelöst!. 
Danke und lg


----------



## Daniel_H (18 August 2018)

gumi schrieb:


> Zur Info.
> 
> Das Problem lag bei mir in der FW(11).Fehlermeldung war 'Protocol not supported'
> Habe ein Update bekommen Problem ist nun gelöst!.
> Danke und lg



Hab genau das selbe Problem bei meiner 750-8202
FW(11) und e!Cockpit 1.4

Was für ein Update hast du bekommen?
Eine neue FW, oder ein Update für's e!Cockpit?


----------



## Lex (19 August 2018)

Hi Daniel,

das Update das Gumi meint ist sehr wahrscheinlich bezogen auf die Bibliothek (WagoAppMail). Wenn dem so ist, müsstest du dich an Wago wenden.


Gruß Lex


----------



## gumi (21 September 2018)

Servus,

ja genau habe vom WagoSupport einen Patch für PFC100/200 bekommen und dann hats geklappt.
Aber mittlerweile ist ja auch FW 11 SP2 verfügbar?!?

bG


----------



## Daniel_H (22 September 2018)

Ja, die Firmware 02.08.31 (11) ist verfügbar seit 13.8.

Es steht auch in den Release Notes, dass anscheinend an den Problem gearbeitet wurde. -> [FIXED] WAT25630 SMTP is not supported.

Firmware wurde jetzt aufgespielt, aber leider funktioniert es immer noch nicht.
Muss gestehen, dass ich mich auch noch nicht weiter damit beschäftigt habe.


----------



## Lex (23 September 2018)

Hallo Daniel,

hier ein Beispiel anhand eines GMAIL-Accounts:




Gruß Lex


----------



## Ampel03 (25 Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

leider sendet meine PFC100 auch keine E-Mail.

*Gegeben sind:*

- WAGO PFC100_2ETH (FW Version: 02.08.35(11))

- e!COCKPIT: Version 1.4.0.29

- WagoAppMail, Version 1.1.0.4 (WAGO)


*Die Einstellungen an der WagoAppMail sind:*

für GMX:
    sServer := 'mail.gmx.net',
    wPort := 587,
    eAuthentication:= 0,    //    eAUTOMATIC
    eEncryption:= 1,    //     eSMTPS

alternativ mit Outlook:
    sServer := 'smtp.live.com',
    wPort := 587,
    eAuthentication:= 0,    //    eAUTOMATIC
    eEncryption:= 1,    //     eSMTPS


Bei beiden Varianten erscheint die selbe Fehlermeldung:

_'A problem occurred somewhere in the SSL/TLS handshake'_

Kann mir jemand sagen, was noch eingestellt werden muss?


Gruß


----------



## .:WAGO::0100153:. (26 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Ampel03,

könnest du bitte einmal folgende Sache ausprobieren(in grün)? Hier wird die Zertifikatsabfrage eingeschränkt.

eAuthentication : WagoAppMail.eAuthentication := WagoAppMail.eAuthentication.eLOGIN;
eEncryption : WagoAppMail.eEncryption := WagoAppMail.eEncryption.eSMTPS;
typSSL_Options: WagoAppMail.WagoTypesCurl.typSSL_Options := (xVerifyPeer := FALSE, xVerifyHost := FALSE); 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Tobsucht (26 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Ampel,

für GMX nutze ich die Authentifizierung eLogin und die Verschlüsselung eStartTLS:
eAuthentication:= WagoAppMail.eAuthentication.eLOGIN
eEncryption:= WagoAppMail.eEncryption.eSTARTTLS

dann noch den Benutzer sUser und das Passwort sPassword eingeben. Dann sollte es gehen.

Grüße

EDIT:

Die Struktur typSSL_Options wie von WAGO vorgeschlagen habe ich auch so verwendet.


----------



## Ampel03 (26 Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen und danke für die zwei Tipps.


Mit diesen Einstellungen habe ich es bei *GMX* zum Laufen gebracht:

eAuthentication : WagoAppMail.eAuthentication := WagoAppMail.eAuthentication.eLOGIN;

eEncryption : WagoAppMail.eEncryption := WagoAppMail.eEncryption.eSTARTTLS;

typSSL_Options: WagoAppMail.WagoTypesCurl.typSSL_Options := (xVerifyPeer := FALSE, xVerifyHost := FALSE); 



Grüße, Christian


----------



## Pyromane (5 November 2018)

Morgen zusammen,
nach dem Update auf die passende FW kommt jetzt nurnoch der Fehler: '*Couldn not resolve host. The given remote host was not resolved'
*
Kann es sein, da wir Wago´s nur im V-Lan betreiben, diese nicht "nach draußen" kommunizieren können?
DNS Server ist eingerichtet, dachte dass es daran liegt, aber mir fehlt langsam der Ansatz wo ich noch suchen soll und vorallem nach was?
Kann  ich irgendwie prüfen ob die Wago´s ins Internet kommunizieren können?

Danke schonmal, Uli


----------



## dingo (5 November 2018)

mit ping www.google.de in der CBM z.B.


----------



## dingo (5 November 2018)

also mit z.B. mit Putty via SSH an die IP-Adresse des Controllers die Linux Console aufrufen, login as: admin, password: <Dein Passwort>,
dann mit ping auf zieladresse pingen


----------



## dingo (5 November 2018)

Anhang anzeigen 43230

Anhang anzeigen 43231


----------



## Pyromane (5 November 2018)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die schnellen Antworten. 

Mit Putty hab ich das mal probiert, da kommt immer die Fehlermeldung: <ping: bad adress 'www.google.de'>
Ich denke mal dass es dann an der IT liegt, dass ich nicht raus komme.


----------



## dingo (5 November 2018)

Yep,
da ist irgendwas mit der Verbindung nach außen


----------



## donheppe (7 November 2018)

Wie steuert ihr den Trigger an? Muss ja eine schreib lese Variable sein.
Vieleicht habt ihr ja ein Beispielprogramm. Ich verwende den Email-versand von Codesys 2.3 jetzt 
möchte ich aber umsteigen auf e!CockPit.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Pyromane (16 November 2018)

Moin, 
nach langem testen hab ich es nun doch hinbekommen im V-Lan E-Mails zu versenden.
Hier mein Beispiel und auch gleich die Antwort auf den Trigger wie von dir gefragt @donheppe

xMailversand ist die Variable die ich ansteuern muss damit die Email gesendet wird. xSend ist eine Hilfsvariable.
Die Netzwerke müssen auch in der Reihenfolge sein, da sich sonst das Programm in seinem Zyklus selbst behindert.


----------



## Daniel_H (16 März 2019)

Bei Yahoo ist es genau so

Danke für die Tipps!

eAuthentication : WagoAppMail.eAuthentication := WagoAppMail.eAuthentication.eLOGIN;
eEncryption : WagoAppMail.eEncryption := WagoAppMail.eEncryption.eSTARTTLS;
typSSL_Options: WagoAppMail.WagoTypesCurl.typSSL_Options := (xVerifyPeer := FALSE, xVerifyHost := FALSE);


----------



## Gorillaz2020 (18 Januar 2020)

Hallo,

bin gerade dabei, den Mailversand auf GMX einzurichten. Komme aber mit der Allgemeinen Konfiguration nicht zurecht.
Es kommt sofort die Fehlermeldung: 'Couldn not resolve host. The given remote host was not resolved'
Was ist im Allgemeinen im WMB oder in der FritzBox noch einzustellen?
Muss man irgendwelche Dienste aktiveren, Portfreigaben o.ä.?
Ich habe sonst schon alles so eingestellt wie beschrieben.
In der Abfrage des Wetters ober die FbGetOpenWeatherMap habe ich das gleiche Problem -> gleiche Fehlermeldung, obwohl dies eigentlich nur ne Abfrage ist.
Bei Aufruf eines Webbrowsers in der Visu komme ich raus, z.b. auf google oder so, aber es funktioniert eben nicht aus den Bausteinen heraus.

Es wäre gut, wenn mir @Daniel_H oder andere, bei denen es funktioniert noch einen Tipp geben könnten.
Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## tapser (2 April 2022)

Hallo Gemeinde,ich hätte mal eine Frage zum File versand.
E-Mail versand geht ohne Probleme,beim versand von File habe ich das Problem das ich nicht den richtigen Pfad für die CSV datei Finde.
Versendet jemand ein File von det SD Karte im PFC200 und könnte mir einen Tipp zur auswahl vom Pfad geben.
Im FileZilla  ist der Pfad /media/6A84-F516/CSV_Files,aber beim eingeben sAttachment bekomme ich beim Senden immer ein Error.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Daniel_H (2 April 2022)

tapser schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,ich hätte mal eine Frage zum File versand.
> E-Mail versand geht ohne Probleme,beim versand von File habe ich das Problem das ich nicht den richtigen Pfad für die CSV datei Finde.
> Versendet jemand ein File von det SD Karte im PFC200 und könnte mir einen Tipp zur auswahl vom Pfad geben.
> Im FileZilla  ist der Pfad /media/6A84-F516/CSV_Files,aber beim eingeben sAttachment bekomme ich beim Senden immer ein Error.
> ...


Servus tapser,

versuch es mal als Pfad "/media/sd/CSV_File"

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## tapser (2 April 2022)

Hallo Daniel,danke für deine Antwort.
wird der Pfad auch einfach unter sAttachment so eingegeben 
zb. '/media/sd/CSV_File'

Gruß
Achim


----------



## tapser (2 April 2022)

Anhang anzeigen 60211


----------



## Daniel_H (2 April 2022)

Sollte normal so klappen.
Bekommst du so immer noch einen Error?


----------



## tapser (2 April 2022)

Ja Leider :-(


----------



## Daniel_H (2 April 2022)

Kannst du mal eine SSH Verbindung auf den Controller machen und dann nachschaun, ob es die Verknüpfung so gibt


----------



## Oberchefe (2 April 2022)

> Im FileZilla  ist der Pfad /media/6A84-F516/CSV_Files



Heißt die zu versendene Datei wirklich CSV_Files? Ohne Dateiendung? Hört sich eher nach Ordnernamen an


----------



## tapser (2 April 2022)

CSV_Files ist der Ordner in dem sich die befindet
und die heißt dann Testanlage_dp_2022_04_01.csv


----------



## tapser (2 April 2022)




----------



## Daniel_H (2 April 2022)

tapser schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 60217


Interessant, bei dir gibt es so wie es aussieht die Verknüpfung nicht


----------



## tapser (2 April 2022)

Aber ich müsste doch aus diesem verzeichnis die Daei schicken können???


----------



## Daniel_H (2 April 2022)

Was auch interessant ist, laut der Dokumentation sollte es so stimmen, dass "nur" der Dateipfad angegeben wird





allerdings wird bei der "Advanced" Version des Basuteins (FbSmtpSend) ein Beispiel wieder anders dargestellt.
In den Pointer "typAttachment" wird auch nur der Pfad in "sPath" in im Kommentar angegeben.
Allerdings im Beispiel darunter der Pfad incl. des Dateinamens







Ich kann es leider jetzt gerade nicht nachstellen zu Hause,

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Daniel_H (2 April 2022)

Probier mal den Pfad incl. den Dateinamen anzugeben.

'/media/6A84-F516/CSV_files/Testanlage_dp_2022_04_01.csv'


----------



## tapser (2 April 2022)

Ich versteh es auch nicht,Error kommt immer wieder .


----------



## Daniel_H (2 April 2022)

tapser schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 60221
> 
> 
> 
> ...


😫


----------



## tapser (2 April 2022)

Ja ja die Technik


----------



## tapser (2 April 2022)

Hättest du zufällig aus dem stehgreif einen Lösung wie ich einen E-Mail immer am 1 des Monat´s versende.


----------



## Oberchefe (2 April 2022)

Im oberen Screenshot sind die "Files" bei "CSV_files" klein geschrieben, am Baustein aber "CSV_Files". Da das Ding auf Linux läuft, macht das vermutlich auch in der Codessys Software einen Unterschied.


----------



## tapser (2 April 2022)

Hallo Oberchefe,auf die groß und kleinschreibung habe ich geachtet.
Am Baustein ist es so geschrieben wie in FileZilla Pfad.


----------



## Oberchefe (2 April 2022)

Aber hier ist es doch klein geschrieben?




__





						PFC200 Mailversand
					

Bei Yahoo ist es genau so  Danke für die Tipps!  eAuthentication : WagoAppMail.eAuthentication := WagoAppMail.eAuthentication.eLOGIN; eEncryption : WagoAppMail.eEncryption := WagoAppMail.eEncryption.eSTARTTLS; typSSL_Options: WagoAppMail.WagoTypesCurl.typSSL_Options := (xVerifyPeer := FALSE...




					www.sps-forum.de


----------



## tapser (3 April 2022)

Wenn ich es im SSH klein schreibe bekomme ich das File angezeigt,aber wenn ich es 
groß schreibe auch.
OB so  /media/6A84-F516/CSV_files oder so /media/6A84-F516/CSV_Files bekommen ich die Datei angezeigt.


----------



## ccore (4 April 2022)

Was sagt dir den der oStatus als Klartext Meldung?


----------



## tapser (5 April 2022)

Hallo,
das Problem ist gelöst.Erst einmal Danke für eure Hilfe,ich habe die SD Karte neu Formatiert und den Pfad direkt
/media/sd/CSV_Files genannt und schon ist der Error weg.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## tapser (10 April 2022)

Hallo,
kann mann eigentlich auch bei Send_Mail verschiedene Texte (sMessage) versenden ??
zb. bei auslösung von GVL.Störung Pumpe1 den Text Heizungspumpe Strang 1 Störung.
und bei auslösungvon GVL.Störung Pumpe 2 den Text Heizungspumpe Strang 2 Störung.


----------



## Tobsucht (10 April 2022)

Ja, es ist möglich.
Es wird Dich niemand davon abhalten den String (sMessage) neu zu beschreiben.


----------



## tapser (10 April 2022)

Danke für die Antwort,
beschreiben kann ich ihn wie ich will.Die Frage ist kann ich mehrer anlegen und es wir die entsprechende gesendet.


----------



## Tobsucht (11 April 2022)

Beim Setzen von xTrigger wird die Mail mit aktuellen Inhalt von sMessage gesendet.
Das Senden wird mit dem Rücksetzen von xTrigger bestätigt.
Nun kannst du sMessage neu beschreiben und xTrigger wieder setzen.


----------

